# My Place II - Andy



## Chris

Well, not to steal Chief's thunder, but here are some low-res pics of my place. I didn't want to burden the board nor your down-loading time down with 12MP pics of my place, so here they are for your review: (By the way, there are over 100 mature oaks on this property that are older that 100yrs old)

(How about a special section entitled My Place?)

It is a humble home on 10 acres and here are the pics.

<hr>_
Pic of front yard taken from across the slag driveway. Oaks are live oaks in front around 200 years old. _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010011.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of daughter's pony and mature pear trees that produce in abundance. _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010012.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of canopied area in front of yard across natural creek. Very old oaks in this area likewise._

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010013.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of my humble home - about 2000 sq. ft - in pretty good shape and I have done lots to make it better. _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010015.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of some of the horses and some more land. You can see lots of rain lately. _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010016.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of more land. You can see the stumps (about 20) of them in the distance. Hopefully they will be gone next week! _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010017.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of kid's redwood playset and small tack building and lean-to shelter in the background. _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010018.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of back cedar fenced area around back of house_

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010023.JPG></center>

<hr>_
Pic of garden and deck in back. Deck is 14x14. _

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/home/01010024.JPG></center>

<hr>
<hr>

Well, nothing spectacular but just wanted to share a little bit of my humble life here in Hammond, LA with all of you. Pics of workshop and tractors to follow. Thanks for looking. 

Smiles,
Andy


----------



## guest

not showing up Andy.. If you need some help posting a picture.. PM Me.. 

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Chris

HAHA --- yep had them named .jpg instead of .JPG

Go figure. 
BTW, These are low-res shots taken with Casio I fixed yesterday. 
After being dead for almost 2 years, it still shoots just fine.


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *not showing up Andy.. If you need some help posting a picture.. PM Me..
> 
> :furious: :furious: :furious: *


I see them fine nice place Andy didn't know you had that many horses. I like the arbor to looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest

looks good.... great pics, nice place.. real nice yard too..

how many horses do you have?? 



I think the front lawn looks like it needs a little trimmin... 


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/01010015.JPG>


----------



## farmallmaniac

Place looks great. I love them horses, I have always wanted some...
Ryan


----------



## avmcalister

*Your place*

Hey Andy
Great looking place and great location,I looked on the map and see that you are near Baton Rouge and New Orleans.
I realize grass looks greener on other side of fence but your place looks great. Up here in central Alabama is a great place to live also.

Later
Avery


----------



## Stewart

Where is the tractor in the pictures???? What is up with that!

Nice setup Andy! Thanks for posting them!eace:


----------



## Michael

Nice place Andy. But I couldn't leave the west coast. My wife is a Filipina and just loves the fact she can get all the native foods from the Philippines cheap here. I did find a place we will live for the rest of our lives 85 miles north of Seattle that is rural and peaceful (our current home) 6 years ago.


----------



## Chris

*Re: Your place*



> _Originally posted by avmcalister _
> *Hey Andy
> Great looking place and great location,I looked on the map and see that you are near Baton Rouge and New Orleans.
> I realize grass looks greener on other side of fence but your place looks great. Up here in central Alabama is a great place to live also.
> 
> Later
> Avery *


Thanks everybody. Just wanted to share a little piece of my humble life with you guys. 

Avery,
Thanks! I have been to Alex City more times than I can remember. I used to do all of AT&T and then Charter Communications commercial networking for the regional office and most of the work was in AL. Thanks for the kind words. 
I guess you never think much of your own place, but as small as it is, it is still a handful and requires lot of work. We all need to get together. We have Chippy, CatDaddy, Jody you and myself down here just to name a few. I am sure we can wrangle a few others up for a nice TF party. 

What do you do over there in AL and what kind of place do you have?

SJ,
You are right. Was going to cut this weekend but the rain seems to be on a different schedule. St Aug grows very thick when well fertilized and heavily soaked! Plus, I don't like taking over a couple inches off so it always looks just a little high. Thanks!

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe

Your humble house has twice the square footage of mine so enjoy the luxury  Nice place, but I couldn't handle the heat in the summer which is what, 10 months of the year for you guys?


----------



## bontai Joe

Hey Michael!
My wife is a Filipina also. If I can find a Filipino food store in Stroudsburg, PA, then you can find one almost anywhere. I was at 2 different get togethers over the weekend and ate all the pansid, and lumpia and longaniza I could ever want. We probably have more than 20 different families with folks from the Philippines just in our church (out of 2,500 families on the books and no they all don't come every Sunday) in semi-rural PA. My wife is from a small village near Bagio City in Luzon (Igorot tribal area, your wife will know what that means) I'm surprised to hear you are planning on retiring in the US and not the Philippines. A modest pension will allow you an excellent standard of living in the islands with folks that speak English and are more polite than most Americans. That's where I'm headed once I quit working.


----------



## Stewart

Joe,
Where are you planning on living once you retire? Are you looking at the city or out in the country? I have never been to the Philippines but have heard the dollar does go a long way. 
The only bad thing is the stories of people disappearing or being kidnapped. :dazed: I thought they had some Al Quida(sp) training camps or cells out in the jungle??????


----------



## aegt5000

Andy...

Very nice place, looks ideal for some piece and quiet.
The oaks look super, give the place that old plantation look.
Us New York, city folk have to drive a long way to see something
that looks like that. BTW, those are really big DOGS you have.
Glad to see you have them penned in, so they can’t run off.


----------



## bontai Joe

Stewart,
I'm planning on the northernmost part of Luzon in the mountains in a very rural area. The troubled areas of the Philippines are the southernmost islands over 750 miles away. There are over 100 tribes and over 70 different indigenious dialects spoken there on over 7000 islands, but most everybody speaks English and EVERYBODY knows what an American dollar is. I could lease a house in a suburban part of Baguio City in a mixed American neighborhood for $250 a month. Add $20 for electricity and $20 for clean water and $100 for food for a month and that is about your total cost unless you get a car or motorcycle. The local Jeepney (A kind of primative bus service) will take you 10 miles to the city for $1 and another $1 for the return trip. If you like fresh fruit, rice and fish, your diet will be healthy and cheap as that is what the locals eat. If you like Pizza and cheese burgers, you will pay American prices as that is who it is marketed at.


----------



## Stewart

Oklahoma is about as far South as I care to live. Andys part of the country is getting way too humid for my liking. I was born and raised in Colorado and it is much dryer than here! I have learned to really enjoy it here, you have to just grow where you are planted !!


----------



## balmoralboy

Beautiful Spot Andy,

That's what I always imagined Louisiana was like. And that green carpet you laid down looks like it just came off the loom. How does it stand up outdoors? I suppose with no snow you can get it dry before it rots? Must be nice not to have to mow......

Seriously, it looks like a great place, and used well. Hope you have a long time to enjoy it. Looks like your ancestors did OK on the Great Upheaval!!

BTW, the "Live Oaks" look a lot like the Oak trees we have here. Is there a difference?


----------



## Ernie

Great place Ndy, very country very comfy.. Where is our leaders Tractor?
Nice looking piece of land you have there,a Lil-Bit O Heaven. :smiles:


----------



## Live Oak

Beautiful place you have there Andy. You have some gorgeous trees. Looks like you are able to keep the Spanish moss in check too. I see you have a hefty bit of grass to cut too. How long does it take you to cut everything? My daughter is a horse person and she would love to be around all of your animals. You have some very pretty horses.


----------



## Chris

balmoral, I don't know about the oaks in NS. I just know that Live Oaks are routinely found in the deep south of the US. I have white, swamp, water, live, pin oak trees. I know that Live oak is not tolerant of extreme cold and is hardy for USDA Zones: 8 - 10

Chief, 
I have 5 horses total. 1 TB, 2 QH, 1 Shetland Pony, 1 Dutch WB.
I didn't take any pics of the workshop or my tractors. Will post them soon. Also didn't take any pics of the horse stuff like round pens and arena etc. Actually we own all the way down to the river below (you can see the big trees and thick folage) behind the horses. It takes me a few hours with the GT5000 on the front canopied piece, front lawn, side lawn and open pastures. On a good day with the 8N and bushhog it will take a few more hours to finish up. All together --- nearly one whole day from dawn to dust including leaf blowing, edging, weedeating, weeding and all finish work. (at least) --- BTW, only one tree has a lot of spanish moss and that is a swamp oak tree in the front. Strange but true.

With the rain the way it has been, it has been a weekly thing at least. 


Thanks for the comments and questions.
Andy


----------



## farmallmaniac

How many hours do ya got on yer GT?
Ryan


----------



## memmurphy

Beautiful home and land Andy!:thumbsup: 
It's just the size house and land I dream of owning someday. 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

Very nice Andy. Looks like a nice little peice of the world there. Realy looks like "home'.


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Andy...
> 
> Us New York, city folk have to drive a long way to see something
> that looks like that. BTW, those are really big DOGS you have.
> Glad to see you have them penned in, so they can’t run off. *


You just have to drive upstate a bit, and there is a LOT of green.[no moss on thetrees though ]


----------



## Chris

Got the place cut today ---- Will try to post some pics of the lawn soon. I took a couple but with my recently "restored" 3.34MP Casio (Sony/Canon made) digital and not my D-SLR camera. 
They came out ok I guess, overexposed a couple stops acutally though for my taste.


----------



## Chris

Anyone else going to post some 'MY PLACE' pics????

Andy


----------



## guest

you dont have to ask me andy.. I post so many 'my place' pics i feel like i have picture posting diarrhea... 

are you creating another forum? 


its a good idea..


----------



## bontai Joe

I gots to git me one of them there digitable camrys soes I kin put some pics up. Just as soon as I get into the 21st century and figure out how this high teck stuff works. My current camera is a Kodak instamatic


----------



## jodyand

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I gots to git me one of them there digitable camrys soes I kin put some pics up. Just as soon as I get into the 21st century and figure out how this high teck stuff works. My current camera is a Kodak instamatic *


Joe i thought you were going to say you had a koda chrome


----------



## jodyand

Here are a few of my house and yard.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49262>


----------



## jodyand

Here is the front porch.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49263>


----------



## jodyand

Another of the front.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49264>


----------



## jodyand

One of the back.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=49265>


----------



## memmurphy

Very nice Jody! 
You and the misses must spend a lot of time working to keep things looking so neat.:thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Archdean

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Oklahoma is about as far South as I care to live. Andys part of the country is getting way too humid for my liking. I was born and raised in Colorado and it is much dryer than here! I have learned to really enjoy it here, you have to just grow where you are planted !! *


Nice sentiment and glad to have a close neighbor to Grand Lake (Grove OK) now on to Andy , Beautiful place (NO DOUBT ABOUT IT)!!!!and your efforts shine through!! 

I would also like to have a Section named "MY PLACE" would help all visualize new ideas and bring all closer!!!

Dean

Added My Place


----------



## Ingersoll444

Jody REAL nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Must have spent a lot of time working on all that. How many years you been there? Now that we have finished our first year at our new place, it's looking a LOT nicer, but a long way to go till we get what we see it to be in our minds. Sorry no pictures at this time of mine. Still having computer problems, and cant use the camera.


----------



## MowHoward2210

That's a real nice place you have, Jody. You and Andy keep real nice places "down yonder".


----------



## jodyand

Thanks to all yes me and the wife keep the place neat and clean. We have lived their for 18 years but the house was built about 8 years ago. We had a mobile home we lived in until the house was built.


----------



## guest

looks good jody.. for only 8 years ewverything looks real established...


----------

